# How Much Transmission Fluid?



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

I just emptied out my transmission fluid. Does any know how much im am supposed to put back in according to the fsm? I think its 7 3/8 quarts but i just want to be for certain. 

Thanks


----------



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

...hmm i was wondering the same thing...what kind of transmission fluid would you use?? The stuff from the dealer??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's supposed to be about four quarts. What motor do you have (I'm asking this so I can move it to the appropriate section)? I believe this is for an auto tranny, so it can't be four quarts. Please clarify what kind of transmission you have as well.

BTW, this has been discussed many times before. Please use the search function before asking questions.


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

m_seats said:


> I just emptied out my transmission fluid. Does any know how much im am supposed to put back in according to the fsm? I think its 7 3/8 quarts but i just want to be for certain.
> 
> Thanks


I drained around 6 quarts so I put 6 back in. The dipstick says its full so i guess thats where I'l stop for now. If anyone knows different please tell me so I dont mess up my tranny. I forgot to mention that its a 1.6 and an automatic.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I drained about 6 quarts (with pan off), so it seems it may be similar. Haynes said capacity 2.6 quarts for drain and refill for automatic transmission. I find Haynes is off on some of their specs. I used Valvoline Maxlife Dexron 3. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

fill it till it says max then turn on the car and check it again, the tq converter can hold a lot of fluid.


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

James said:


> fill it till it says max then turn on the car and check it again, the tq converter can hold a lot of fluid.


The liquid on the dipstick is a little over the full marking. I guess i will go let a little out. I want to make sure not to overfill it. Thanks James.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

on the complete sentra manual for the automatic 95-99 sentra ga16de it says it holds 7 and 3/8 quarts, and that ur suppose to use Nissan matic "D" transmission fluid. I am going to change mine this week.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i dont no where the hell they sell that nissan matic "d" fluid, maybe at a dealership. just make sure u get a/t fluid that says dextron III mercon. thats what the complete manual at autozone says if u dont use nissan matic "d".


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Roughly 1/2 of the fluid is in the torque converter. There is no drain for the converter, so the amount of fluid you get out is different every time. The FSM says to measure the amount of fluid, and replace that amount.

When checking the fluid, run the shift selector through all the positions several times, and then check with the engine running and in Park.

The high stall converter I have in my car drains almost completely (takes about 30 minutes, though), so to fill I have to add about half the fluid, start the car, and shift it through the positions to fill the converter. Then I add the remaining fluid.

Lew


----------

